# A working config and autoexec for DOS games when XP installed



## Repus (May 19, 2003)

Hi There,

I'm Running XP, but I like to play some older games like Starcontrol I and II. They heve to run in DOS, because in XP I can't get the sound working right and the game is running slow.
Both games allready work when I boot from a bootdisk, but I don't have sound from my soundcard. Next to that, I need extended memory for Starcontrol II, but I can't find a emm386.
Can somebody tell me what to do?

This is my system:

Intel Motherboard
Intel PIII800MHz
512 RDRAM
Creative SB 128 PCI
Creative G-Force Pro 32MB

Many thanx in advance!
Repus


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Welcome to TSG, Repus

I think that most of what you need to get you up and running can be found here


----------



## Repus (May 19, 2003)

Thanx a lot! I'll see if I can get it to work now. If not, dualboot time...


----------



## RustedCorpse (Aug 6, 2003)

Could you email me if you have a working copy of starcontrol 2?
[email protected]


----------

